# What would my dog do?



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

This all happened under the observation of Law enforcement (we live by a substation and officers were in the parking lot ) it was winter time and the ground was snow covered and icy.


I got called out on what “My” dog would do (on another thread) if I was walking him and a little dog came running at us and I persecuted the little miscreant with “extreme prejudiced”! 

I “know” what my dog would do because he did it! He would stand behind me on a lose leash and he would “stay” because I trained him to or until he knows that I need help!`	

That is what he did when we came under attack by two dogs on a walk...

My wife and I were walking our dogs together she was to the rear about 20 yards walking Struddell (our White Boxer) and I was in the lead with Rocky BLK GSD. I looked ahead and our neighbors untrained, ill mannered, always caged herder dogs came screaming at us from down the block and closing fast!

I immediately put Rock behind me and stood in front of him with a lose leash and screamed for my wife to stop! It was these dogs good fortune that they chose me as there target (we were closer) and not my wife and my baby girl because if they would have targeted my baby girl I would have let Roc lose on them!

I shouted and screamed at the dogs and the trailing dog stopped but the one in front kept charging, I fully expected to take a head when the lead dog kept coming (Rocky was still behind me but watching hard now ) the dog was inside of fifteen feet ,when I slipped on the ice and went over backwards (still holding the leash) I was scrambling to my feet fully expecting to be attacked, when I heard a loud growl and saw Rock surge forward showing nothing but teeth! 

Somewhere just outside of Roc's reach that last dog must have rethought his life's choices and his A Hole must have come through his mouth as he hit the brakes! He just flat disappeared!

The officers asked if I was OK and I said yeah no problem, the neighbor asked if I was alright and I said yep no problem.

So to answer the question of what will “My” dog do? He will do what he's told unless he knows, I'm in trouble! And to the rear Struddell stood in her stay also.

So yeah people chose different strategies depending on the options available at the time. I didn't really see turning around as a viable option against two charging dogs? 

My moto is to stand my ground and I'll engage if I have to. If some little dog come charging at me, it'll be his hard luck if he choses engagement, I don't discriminate! 

Little dog comes close enough to me to kick the crap out of him..I'll kick the crap out of him and “My”
dog will stand behind me because I trained him to!

Nuff Said


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

You should be very Proud of Rocky! I hope you gave him his favorite treat when you got back home. Good Boy Rocky!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

fredh said:


> You should be very Proud of Rocky! I hope you gave him his favorite treat when you got back home. Good Boy Rocky!


It was awhile ago but I did and yes,yes I am.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> It was awhile ago but I did and yes,yes I am.


I'm afraid to walk my dogs out here. So many untrained lose dogs roaming & coyotes too. Luckily I have 5 acres for them to play on. Sometime we pack them up in the car and go somewhere where there are no people or dogs to worry about.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Impressive. How did you train them to do this? Details appreciated.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Impressive. How did you train them to do this? Details appreciated.


well you asked:
I didn't train for that response directly...he just moved when I went down. I still had the leash in my hand and that kept him from hitting the dog, I'm funny like that!

I'm just a regular "pet" guy with very high standards for how my dogs behave. They never had "any" negative experiences in there lives. With any dogs...(outside the pack) or people. No bolting out the door of home, cars or cat chasing was ever allowed! If I go in the house for a second they stay by the front door if outside. And of course "NO DOG PARKS" I can control my dogs, I can't control other peoples dogs.

All of my friends had badly trained out of control dogs so I kept my guys away from my friends dogs. No doggy visits to homes, I have zero tolerance for badly trained if at all dogs!

My guys always knew I was there first line of defense. The first two Gunther the BullMastiff/Mix and Struddell White Boxer both loved people and company so it was easy with them. Rocky the GSD...not so much! The first instance I got that Rock did not much care for company was when friends came over and he growled!! 

That was a new experience for me! So he was told bed,down and stay ! I sat by him that evening and I knew he was going to be different!

He was the first dog I ever used a muzzle on. I didn't trust him, I just saw something different in him.
He never gave me an issue directly (another story) but clearly he was not a people fan! He was the first dog I would stand between him and people and say "I'd rather you 'didn't pet my dog. First dog I ever muzzled at the vet.

Because with him I had to add another possible bad experience...biting someone! The first dog that I was extremely worried about that happening with. And I wasn't going to give him the chance!

I always used the soft fabric muzzle (which he could remove if given the chance) he had no objections to it so it was a none issue. After awhile I stopped with the muzzle on walks but still never let anyone touch him. Just the usual step in front..and the rather you didn't pet him line.

We'd go for walks and just avoid people. I'd stand in front of him or cross the street with people or dogs on leashes! After awhile dogs, people and stray cats became lawn furniture to him...of no regard.

Took him to get shots at a low cost day without the muzzle, dogs howling, dogs biting techs all kinds of insanity, kept Rocky by my side on a loose leash and he just stood there ignoring all the madness around him and looking at me! Comes his turn and he ignores the tech and looks to me. Best behaved dog there!

I could read him now but had it been necessary I was prepared to intercept his teeth with my hand if needed,it wasn't . 

Then one day a GSD guys sees us and I across the street like I always. But he crosses the street and approaches. I step between him and Rock (loose leash like always) and he asks if he can see my dog? This was his first meeting of an actually on the street civilian! (It's been maybe two years of working with him?) I look back at Rock he's standing there like always when I stop and talk . Softly wagging his tail and I say, yes and ...Nothing happened! 

Anyway maybe this explains my somewhat irrational tirade on the little dog thread? I put a lot of work into my dogs. And it's my job to see that nobody screws with them! But yeah maybe I wouldn't kick the little dog “that” hard? But..he'd think twice about charging me and mine more than once!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> I'm afraid to walk my dogs out here. So many untrained lose dogs roaming & coyotes too. Luckily I have 5 acres for them to play on. Sometime we pack them up in the car and go somewhere where there are no people or dogs to worry about.


Do you know where Occidental is? That's us, I usually walk him at night behind the Police substation. Kinda hard/near impossible to see a Blk GSD at night But I can hear him! 
Yes,we have them out here to. I saw one across the street at the Quicky Mart a couple months ago. And we heard a large pack a couple of weeks ago, so the nighttime trips to the field have stopped! Now we stay on the sidewalks. Course there is also the occasional Wild Horse on the front lawn at night out here! So you have to watch it stepping out of your door at night!

I felt everybody was safer when my pack was three and the Boxer was the smallest at 65lbs. We'd go out on the desert in the day and everybody would stay together.

Now I'm down to the one. And I'm concerned with the 6 foot back fence, not that I've seen them in the yard but you never know?

And yep plenty of No people and dogs spaces around here!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

@ Chip18
And yep plenty of No people and dogs spaces around here!

Must be nice, i cant go anywere without seeing a person. Even when i try to go as far north as i can, people everywere.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Do you know where Occidental is? That's us, I usually walk him at night behind the Police substation. Kinda hard/near impossible to see a Blk GSD at night But I can hear him!
> Yes,we have them out here to. I saw one across the street at the Quicky Mart a couple months ago. And we heard a large pack a couple of weeks ago, so the nighttime trips to the field have stopped! Now we stay on the sidewalks. Course there is also the occasional Wild Horse on the front lawn at night out here! So you have to watch it stepping out of your door at night!
> 
> I felt everybody was safer when my pack was three and the Boxer was the smallest at 65lbs. We'd go out on the desert in the day and everybody would stay together.
> ...


Yeah I know where Occidental is. Used to get my hair cut at the shop there.  

You are brave to be walking out at night. Of course we don't have any sidewalks, just dirt roads. We are further out than you. 

I heard there was a black bear down by the Carson river a couple of weeks ago. 

I've seen a coyote in my yard on several occasions. They can easily hop a 6 foot fence.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Yeah I know where Occidental is. Used to get my hair cut at the shop there.


 That's where the Coyote 
was!



shepherdmom said:


> You are brave to be walking out at night. Of course we don't have any sidewalks, just dirt roads. We are further out than you.


Yeah calculated risk. Without his girl (Struddell) Rocky doesn't venture far from me off leash. Not much fun taking the car when your used to three dogs then two and now one. 




shepherdmom said:


> I heard there was a black bear down by the Carson river a couple of weeks ago.


Didn't know about the bear







Maybe I need one of these!  Karelian Bear dog





shepherdmom said:


> I've seen a coyote in my yard on several occasions. They can easily hop a 6 foot fence.


WOW that's close! Any closer and they'd be in the house! The fence I knew about.Recent coyote attacks kill pets - My News 4 - KRNV, Reno, NV

I had read somewhere about putting ammonia down on the ground to discourage them?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> @ Chip18
> And yep plenty of No people and dogs spaces around here!
> 
> Must be nice, i cant go anywere without seeing a person. Even when i try to go as far north as i can, people everywere.


When we were in San Jose Ca, we would go to Business Complexes on the weekends not body usually there. But as always you have to keep an eye out for...anything!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Must be nice, i cant go anywere without seeing a person. Even when i try to go as far north as i can, people everywere.


When we were in San Jose Ca, we would go to Business Complexes on the weekends. No one is around usually. But as always you have to keep an eye out for...anything!

Well security patrols but we never saw one.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Yeah calculated risk. Without his girl (Struddell) Rocky doesn't venture far from me off leash. Not much fun taking the car when your used to three dogs then two and now one.
> 
> .com/mostpopular/story/Recent-coyote-attacks-kill-pets/HRyX5F9plE-jgcC3n8_Fzw.cspx]Recent coyote attacks kill pets - My News 4 - KRNV, Reno, NV[/url]
> 
> I had read somewhere about putting ammonia down on the ground to discourage them?


Yeah been there done that. We had 5 then 4 etc so forth until we were down to just the one. It is so hard to watch them get old and sick and then DM got a relatively younger one. *sigh* It was so quiet we couldn't stand it. When the puppy comes home we will be back up to 5. Adopted a 7 year old from Safe Haven two little lab mixes from LCAS and now the puppy from Safe Haven. Of course my old guy is 12 so I don't know how much longer he will be with us. I am just dreading that day! 

I've never heard that about the ammonia but I imagine that would only work if you had a fairly small area to protect.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Didn't know about the bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to go google that one. Wow. Looks really similar to an Akita.  Akita's were used for bear hunting at one point too. Not that I intend to let my puppy anywhere near one. LOL


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah they kinda do, you can't tell scale there but they are much smaller about the size of a Chow. They actually will bite the bear in the butt!

So tough fast dogs probably a handful to own?


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Bear, i dont want to see them...i am scared seeing them in the zoo lol. We don't see bear here that much but we do get a lot of leopards and lions in the mountains ( my home, not in Kathmandu), my grandfather had 2 Tibetian Mastiff and 3 mutts...they would wound the leopards and chase them away all the time.

ETA: he would also fire a round or two of his balck powder hunting gun ( don't know the excat word) every evening to scare the animals away.


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> well you asked:
> I didn't train for that response directly...he just moved when I went down. I still had the leash in my hand and that kept him from hitting the dog, I'm funny like that!
> 
> I'm just a regular "pet" guy with very high standards for how my dogs behave. They never had "any" negative experiences in there lives. With any dogs...(outside the pack) or people. No bolting out the door of home, cars or cat chasing was ever allowed! If I go in the house for a second they stay by the front door if outside. And of course "NO DOG PARKS" I can control my dogs, I can't control other peoples dogs.
> ...


Last night I tried your method while on a walk and muzzle on (I only muzzle him in the night cos no one can see it), then 2 strays appeared out of nowhere and my dog reacted as usual. In fact, he could hear them before he could see them and I know from his body language... 

I made him sit, which he did. 

Funnily enough, the 2 strays did not approach, just stood at bay watching. These were the same 2 that chased and growled at us last week when I spotted them and made a U-turn. But it seems this time they decided to just watch, maybe bcos Magick was already being aggressive? 

Anyway, I couldn't get in front of my dog! The moment I moved to get in front of him, he started acting up again - jumping, lunging, barking! So I made him sit again, which he did, and just gave low growls.

I tried giving him treats for sitting but he wouldn't look at it, just kept avoiding the treat and focusing on the dogs! 

I tried moving away, but the moment I did, the strays tried to cross the road and approach us, making Magick start again. So I made him sit again, but only beside, not behind me, and picked up some stones and threw at the strays. They ran away finally. 

And we headed home. But of course Magick wouldn't relax, peed twice but would be turning his head everywhere looking out for them. It seemed they didn't go far away, as we spotted them at about 30 metres away while heading towards our building. At that distance, Magick would stare but not bark. And we were also moving away from them.

Did I do it right? How do you train your dog to stay behind you? I tried my best not to let my nerves get the better of me. And as you said, I was ready to engage if they came close, not so much as engage as hitting them with my stick. Of course, I was also keeping an eye on the buckle of the muzzle in case I need to release it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry just saw this? How is it going as of today? The muzzle I only used for a very short time because I was concerned about "people" and not dogs! If a dog got be me he was gonna be dealing with Rocky! 

The sit command and the muzzle I'm sure made your dog a bit uncomfortable. Beside or behind is fine, as long as he's not in front your in control! 

I was worried about people so beside wasn't going to work for me. Rocky has wobblers so a down or sit would have put him at a disadvantage hence behind me. He just accepted that as his place in encounters a "stay" and step in front accomplishes the same thing. 

Two at once is a pain and you can't really train for that situation. If it happens it happens, pepper spray and a calm demeanor are good approaches along with a well trained dog which it sounds like your getting.


----------

